# Thank you WAXY



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I had a shopping list prior to arriving which totalled £330.00.

I only (I say only) spent £220.00 and got everything on my list and a helluva lot more. Loads of good deals, loads of freebies and loads of really decent guys to speak to.

Big thanks to the two great guys at Angelwax, the lady at Zaino and Shinearama for a great "DAS6 pro" deal and especially the advice from Neil at Shiny Towers.

Loved the black beetle being judged, the yellow 458, Aventador and also the 
silver touring M5 outside. (The Swirl Police were easy on the eye too)

Thanks everyone at Waxstock for a great day, I was like a kid in a sweetshop and already looking forward to next years.

Andy:thumb::thumb::thumb:


THE BEAST by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


MMMMMMMMMMMM by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


458 DROPTOP by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


Beauty Bug by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Shinerama forgot my box of goodies :/

Got some good stuff still though


----------

